# Song Name Game - Part 3



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

The *One* I Love - R.E.M.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

*One* Precious* Love* - Prairie Oyster


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

*One* Toke Over the Line -- Brewer and Shipley


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Head *Over* Heels - Tears For Fears


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Psycho Killer - Talking *Head*s


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Clap for the *Killer*s - Street Sweeper Social Club


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

*Clap For The* Wolfman - *The* Guess Who


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

*For* Your Love - the Yardbirds


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Me And Julio Down By *The* School*yard* - Paul Simon


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

*Down By The* River - Neil Young *And* Crazy Horse


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

Goodbye to a* River* - Don Henley


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Hey, That's No Way *To* Say *Goodbye* - Leonard Cohen


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Every Time You *Say Goodbye* - Alison Krauss and Union Station


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

*Every Time You* Touch Me - Moby

there's an interesting music video for this song...


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

*Time *To Switch To Whiskey - Corb Lund


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Time*s Like These - Foo Fighters


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

*These* Boots Were Made For Walking - Nancy Sinatra


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Fairies Wear *Boots* - Black Sabbath


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Whose Bed Have Your *Boots *Been Under? - Shania Twain


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

*Under* My Thumb - Rolling Stones


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

*Under*neath it All - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Winner Takes *It All* - Sammy Hagar


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

A Guy Who *Takes* His Time - Christina Aguilera


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Betrayal *Takes *Two - King Missile


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

It *Takes Two* - Korn


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Tea For *Two* - Doris Day


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Pennyroyal *Tea* - Nirvana


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

*Tea* in the Sahara - the Police


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Spirit *In The* Sky - The Eagles


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

*Sky* Pilot - The Animals


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Ghost Riders in the *Sky* - Johnny Cash


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Riders* On *The* Storm - *The* Doors


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Midnight *Rider* - *the* Allman Brothers Band


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

CC *Rider* - *The* Animals


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm Not In Love - 10*CC*


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Not* For You - Pearl Jam


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

All *For You* - Sister Hazel


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

*All For *The Love Of Sunshine - Hank Williams Jr


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

*Sunshine* On My Shoulders - John Denver


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

*Sunshine* of Your Love - Cream


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Good Day *Sunshine* - The Beatles


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Sunshine* Superman - Donovan


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

You Are My *Sunshine* - Jimmie Davis


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

*Sunshine*, Lollypops And Rainbows - Lesley Gore


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

*Sunshine* Superman - Donovan


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Walking On *Sunshine* - Katrina And The Waves


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Aquarius/Let The *Sunshine* In - The 5th Dimension


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

*Let the* Bodies Hit the Floor - Drowning Pool


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Let * It Be - *The* Beatles


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Teach Me How To *Be* Loved - Rebecca Ferguson


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

Thunder Island - Jay *Ferguson*


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Island* In The Sun - Harry Belafonte


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Monkey *Island* - *The* J. Geils Band


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Monkey* Gone To Heaven - *The* Pixies


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

*Gone* And Done It - Shania Twain


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

When All Is Said *And Done* - Abba


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

She *Said* She *Said* - the Beatles


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Jennifer *She Said* - Lloyd Cole And *The* Commotions


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Every Little Thing *She* Does is Magic - Police


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

*Magic* - The Cars


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

MFC (Mini Fast *Car*) - Pearl Jam


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Baby You Can Drive My *Car* - the Beatles


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

My *Car*'s (Faster Than Your *Car*) - Don Agee


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

I'm In Love With *My Car* - Queen


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

*In* the* Car* - Barenaked Ladies


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

Drive - The *Car*s


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

*Drive* Me To Drink - George Jones


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

*Drive*r Down - Trent Reznor


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Down* All The Days - The Pogues


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

*The* Old Man *Down The* Road - John Fogarty


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

*Old Man* - Neil Young


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

The *Old *Apartment - Barenaked Ladies


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

*Ladies* Night - Kool and the Gang


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Hey *Ladies* - *The* Beastie Boys


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Hey* Jude - *The Bea*tles


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Day Tripper - *The Beatles*


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Perfect *Day* - Lou Reed


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Good *Day* Sunshine - the Beatles


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Warning - Green *Day*


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Once A* Day *- Connie Smith


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

*Once* In *A* Lifetime - The Talking Heads


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

It's My *Life* - *Talk Talk*


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Wild Side Of* Life* - Jessie Colter & Waylon Jennings


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Walk on the *Wild Side* - Lou Reed


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

*Walk* in *the* Sun - Bruce Hornsby


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

*Walk the* Dinosaur - Was (Not Was)


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

If I *Was* - Midge Ure


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*If I* Can't Have You - Yvonne Elliman


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Why *Can't I* Be *You* - The Cure


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

*I Can't *Quit *You* Baby - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Since* I *Met *You Baby *- Sonny James


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*I*'ll Be *You*r *Baby* Tonight - UB40 & Robert Palmer


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

*I'll Be Your* Song - Heart


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

*I'll Be Your* Man - the Black Keys


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

*I'll Be Your* Lover Too - Van Morrison


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

*Your *Cheating Heart - Hank Williams


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Heart* Full Of Soul - Yardbirds


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

*Heart* And *Soul* - Huey Lewis And The News


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

*Soul* Man- The Blues Brothers


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Comin' On Stronger - *The *Mercey *Brothers*


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Feeling *Stronger* Every Day - Chicago


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm a Man - *Chicago* Transit Authority


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

The Eggplant That Ate *Chicago* - Dr. West's Medicine Show and Junk Band


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

*The* Night *Chicago* Died - Paper Lace


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

*Paper* Rosie - Gene Watson


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

*Paper* Airplane - Alison Krauss and Union Station


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

She Has Funny Cars - Jefferson *Airplane*


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

*Funny *How Time Slips Away - Willie Nelson


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Slip* Slidin' *Away* - Paul Simon


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Dance The Night *Away* - Mavericks


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Smile *Away* - Paul McCartney


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Stay *Away* - Nirvana


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Walk* Away* Joe - Trisha Yearwood


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Come Sail *Away* - Styx


----------



## Scott SW Ohio (Sep 20, 2003)

*Come* On Over - Olivia Newton-John


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

*Come* Talk To Me - Peter Gabriel


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

*Come* fly with me - Frank Sinatra


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

She'll* Come *Back to Me - Cake


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Come Back* - J. Geils Band


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Looking Out My *Back* Door - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

*Back* in the Saddle Again - Gene Autry

(Aerosmith does a different version)


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

(this is just to put this at the top, since I split if off of Part 2)


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

*Back In The* High Life *Again* - Steve Winwood


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Life* Wasted - Pearl Jam


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

*Life* Got in the Way - Sister Hazel


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

All My* Life* - Foo Fighters


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*All* Apologies - Nirvana


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

*All *Dead - Queen


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

It's Ok - *Dead* Moon


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

*It's* All Over Now Baby Blue - The Grateful *Dead*


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Sweet Dreams *Baby* - Roy Orbison


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Tell Me *Baby* - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

You Told *Me Baby* - Bonnie Raitt


----------



## CountryFolks (Apr 6, 2006)

*baby* - blake shelton


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Did *You *Fall In Love With Me - Prairie Oyster


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

When I *Fall In Love* - Nat King Cole


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

In My Hands (Don't* Fall* Away) - Fuel


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

I *Fall *To Pieces - Patsy Cline


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

When *I Fall* - Barenaked Ladies


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

*When* You Say Nothing at All - Alison Krauss and Union Station


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Nothing * As It Seems - Pearl Jam


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

*Nothing *From *Nothing* - Billy Preston


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Now I'm *Nothing* - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

*Nothing* At All - Heart


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

*All* My Loving - The Beatles


----------



## CountryFolks (Apr 6, 2006)

*all* my exes live in texas-george strait


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*All* Tomorrow's Parties - The Velvet Underground


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Where Have *All The* Good Times Gone - *The* Kinks


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

*All the *Love in *the* World - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

Not Enough *Love in the World* - Don Henley


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Man* In The *Moon - Prairie Oyster


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Man* O*n The Moon* - R.E.M.


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Fly Me to *the Moon* - Frank Sinatra


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

*Frank Sinatra* - Cake


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Little Brown Haired Girls - *Frank*ie Rose and the Outs


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Looking Back To See - Jim Ed *Brown*


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

*Looking Back* - Bob Seger And The Silver Bullet Band


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Don't* Look Back* In Anger - Oasis


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

*Look* on the Bright Side - Levek


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

*The* Future's So *Bright* I Gotta Wear Shades - Timbuk 3


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

radiofish said:


> *The* Future's So *Bright* I Gotta Wear Shades - Timbuk 3


 :clap:

*Wear* Your Love Like Heaven - Donovan


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

*Wear *My Ring Around* Your *Neck - Ricky Van Shelton


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

The Angels Wanna *Wear* *My* Red Shoes - Elvis Costello


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

*Red* Strokes - Garth Brooks


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

True Men Don't Kill Coyotes - The *Red* Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

*Red* - Sammy Hagar


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Half Way Half *Red* - All the Saints


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

*All The *Gold In California - The Gatlin Brothers


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Hotel *California* - the Eagles


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Dani *California *- Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Bettsann (Feb 12, 2008)

Lady In *Red* - Chris DeBurgh


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

*Red Red* Wine - UB40


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Little *Red* Riding Hood - Sam the Sham and the Pharoahs


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Out Behind The Barn - *Little *Jimmy Dickens :whistlin: :teehee:


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Behind The * Wheel - Depeche Mode


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

*Wheel* In *The* Sky - Journey


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Under My *Wheel*s - Alice Cooper


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Who The  Is *Alice*? - Dr Hook


----------



## Bettsann (Feb 12, 2008)

*Alice*'s Restaurant - Arlo Guthrie


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

All Of The Young Girls Love *Alice* - Elton John


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

*Young Girl*- Gary Puckett and the Union Gap


----------



## Bettsann (Feb 12, 2008)

*Young* at Heart - Jimmy Durante


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Forever *Young* - Bob Dylan


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

All The *Young* Dudes - Mott The Hoople


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

*Young* Silence - Echo Lake


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Lips Like Sugar - *Echo* & The Bunnymen


----------



## Bettsann (Feb 12, 2008)

*Sugar* Sugar - Archies


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

*Sugar* Shack - Jimmy Gilmer and the Fireballs


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Sugar* Lips - Al Hirt


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Pour Some *Sugar* On Me - Def Leppard


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Brown *Sugar* - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Bettsann (Feb 12, 2008)

Little *Brown* Jug - Glenn Miller


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

*Little Brown *Haired Girls - Frankie and the Outs


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Ode To The *Little Brown* Shack Out Back - Bobby Bare


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Ode To* My Family - *The * Cranberries


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Ode To* Billie Joe - Bobbie Gentry


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

An *Ode to* No One - the Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*The One * I Love - R.E.M.


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

*One* Toke Over* the* Line - Brewer & Shipley


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

I Walk *The Line* - Johnny Cash


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

*The Line *Begins to Blur - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Draw *The Line* - Aerosmith


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Draggin' *The Line* - Tommy James & The Shondells


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

No *Line *On *The* Horizon - U2


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

I've Got a *Line* on You - Spirit


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Long *Line* of Cars - Cake


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

*Long* Time - *Cake*


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

*Time *To Switch To Whiskey - Corb Lund


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Long *Time* Gone - Crosby, Stills, Nash and Young


----------



## Bettsann (Feb 12, 2008)

I've had the *time *of my life - Bill Medley & Jennifer Warnes


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Beside You in* Time* - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

*Time* - Pink Floyd


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

You had *Time* - Ani DiFranco


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Time*s Like These - Foo Fighters


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Still Doing* Time* - George Jones


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

The *Time*s They Are A-Changin' - Bob Dylan


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

The Last *Time* - Rolling Stones


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Last* Kiss - Pearl Jam (sort of...)
and I'll get to see them NEXT WEEK!!! :bouncy:


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

One *Last Kiss* - J. Geils Band


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

*Kiss *and Say Goodbye - The Manhattens


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Say* Hello 2 Heaven - Temple Of *The* Dog


----------



## Bettsann (Feb 12, 2008)

*Hello* - Lionel Richie


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

*Hello* Again - Neil Diamond


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Say *Hello*, Wave Goodbye - Softcell


----------



## Bettsann (Feb 12, 2008)

A Bad *Goodbye* - Clint Black and Wynona Judd


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

*Goodbye *to Me - Stuart Davis


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

*Goodbye To* You - Scandal


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Hello *Goodbye* - the Beatles


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

*Hello *Darlin' - Conway Twitty


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Hello*, I Love You (Won't You Tell Me Your Name?) - The Doors


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

*Hello* Again - *The* Cars


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

There She Goes *Again* - Velvet Underground


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

*There Goes* My Everything - Faron Young


----------



## Bettsann (Feb 12, 2008)

*My* funny Valentine - Miles Davis


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

In *My* Life - the Beatles


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*In My *Tree - Pearl Jam


----------



## Bettsann (Feb 12, 2008)

*My* heart will go on - celine dion


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Off He *Go*es - Pearl Jam


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

There *Goes* My Gun - Pixies


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Machine *Gun* - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Running *Gun *- Marty Robbins


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Happiness is a Warm *Gun* - the Beatles


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Big Man With* a Gun* - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Bettsann (Feb 12, 2008)

*Nine* to Five - Dolly Parton


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

*Five* Dollar Bill - Corb Lund


----------



## trulytricia (Oct 11, 2002)

Lund is a Scandinavian name.


oops I'm in the wrong thread


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Billion *Dollar *Babies - Alice Cooper


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Living Next Door To *Alice* - Smokie


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Land of the* Living* - Bush


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Bu$h*leaguer - Pearl Jam


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Get Up and *Jam* - Lords of Acid


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

When I *Get* Where I'm Going - Brad Paisley & Dolly Parton


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

What's *Going* On? - Marvin Gaye


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*What's* Up? - 4 Non Blondes


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

The Best of *What's* Around - Dave Matthews Band


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Around The* *B*e*nd* :grin: - Pearl Jam


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Black *Pearl* - Bryan Adams


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Break on Through - *Pearl* Jam


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Help Me Make It *Through* The Night - Kris Kristofferson

_Where's Radiofish? Miss him on here_


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

The Way Out is *Through* - Nine Inch Nails.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

*The* Dance - Garth Brooks


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

*Dance the* Night Away - Van Halen


----------



## Bettsann (Feb 12, 2008)

Somewhere In The *Night * - Barry Manilow


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

We Only Come Out at *Night *- the Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

*Come Out* And Play - *The* Offspring

(I've been busy with 4th of July/ Veteran's stuff...)


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Games People *Play* - Joe South

_(WB!)_


----------



## Bettsann (Feb 12, 2008)

I Don't Want to *Play* House - Tammy Wynette


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

*Play* With Fire - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Ring of *Fire* - Johnny Cash


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Of* The Girl - Pearl Jam


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

*Girl* With *The* Heart *Of* Gold - REO Speedwagon


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Heart Of Gold* - Neil Young


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

*Gold* - John Stewart


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Swingin' -* John* Anderson


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

Dear *John* - Taylor Swift


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

*Dear* God - Elton *John*


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

*Dear* Prudence - the Beatles


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Elizabeth My *Dear* - *The* Stone Roses


----------



## Bettsann (Feb 12, 2008)

Heart of* Stone* - Taylor Dayne


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Your Cheating *Heart *- Patsy Cline


----------



## Bettsann (Feb 12, 2008)

These Dreams - *Heart*


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Times Like *These* - Foo Fighters


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

A Girl *Like* You - The Smithereens


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Fly *Like* An Eagle - Steve Miller


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Given To *Fly* - Pearl Jam


----------



## Bettsann (Feb 12, 2008)

I Believe I Can *Fly* - R Kelly -


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

Pretty *Fly* for a White Guy - The Offspring


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

*White* Room - Cream


----------



## Bettsann (Feb 12, 2008)

In My *Room* - The Beach Boys


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

*In My* Place - Coldplay


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Spider* in My* Room - Barenaked Ladies


----------



## Bettsann (Feb 12, 2008)

If I had a Million Dollars - *Barenaked Ladies*


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

*Ladies *Love Outlaws - Waylon Jennings


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Love* Boat Captain - Pearl Jam


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

I'm Your *Captain* - Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Muskrat Love -* Captain *and Tennille


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

The Sparrows *And* The Nightingales - Wolfsheim


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Two *Sparrows* In A Hurricane - Tanya Tucker


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*In* My Tree - Pearl Jam


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

Champagne *Jam* - Atlanta Rhythm Section


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Black Betty - Ram *Jam*


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Get Up and *Jam *- Lords of Acid


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

*Get Up* Offa That Thing - James Brown


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

The Bomber - *James* Gang


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Black *Bomb* (Jerry in the Bag) - Wink


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Cherry *Bomb* - Joan Jett And *The Black* Hearts


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Killin' Time - Clint* Black*


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

*Time* Has Come Today - Chambers Brothers


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Time*s Of Trouble - Temple Of The Dog


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Hair* of the Dog* - Nazareth


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

By-Tor And *The* Snow *Dog* - Rush


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Black *Dog* - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Long *Black* Veil - Johhny Cash


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

*Long* Way From Home - Foreigner


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Thumbing My *Way* - Pearl Jam


----------



## Bettsann (Feb 12, 2008)

*My Way *- Frank Sinatra


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Are You Gonna Go *My Way* - Lenny Kravitz


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

*Go *Your Own *Way* - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Why *Go* - Pearl Jam


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Where to *Go* - Remy Zero


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

He'll Have *To Go *- Jim Reeves


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

*Go* Now - Moody Blues


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Go* Where You Wanna *Go* - 5th Dimension


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

*Go* Down - AC/DC


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

*Go* it Alone - Beck


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

*Go *Rest High On That Mountain - Vince Gill


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Mountain* Of You - Foo Fighters


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

*You* Angel *You* - Manfred Mann's Earth Band


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

*You* Baby - the Turtles


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Can't Get Enough Of *You Baby* - Smashmouth


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Just *Can't Get Enough* - Depeche Mode


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

*Can't Get Enough* - Bad Company


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

*Can't Get Enough* of Your Love - Barry White


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

It *Can't* Happen To Me - Charlie Major


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

*It Can't Happen* Here - Frank Zappa And The Mothers Of Invention


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Make *it Happen* - Mariah Carey


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

*Make* The World Go Away - Jim Reeves


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*World* Wide Suicide - Pearl Jam


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

*Suicide* Blonde - INXS


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

*Suicide* is Painless - Johnny Mandel


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Plastic Surgery* Suicide *- Coup de Grace


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Plastic - Alanis Morissette


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Fake *Plastic* Trees - Radiohead


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Soft *Trees* Break the Fall - Atticus Ross; Trent Reznor


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Shaking *The Tree* - Peter Gabriel


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Black Horse and* the *Cherry *Tree* - KT Tunstall


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Shake *The* Sugar *Tree* - Pam Tillis


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

In My *Tree* - Pearl Jam


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

Cherry *Tree* - The Indigos


----------



## Bettsann (Feb 12, 2008)

Lemon *Tree* - Trini Lopez


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Beneath the Weeping Willow *Tree* - Liam the Younger


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Weeping Willow* - The Verve


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Whip My Hair -* Willow* Smith


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Almost Cut *My **Hair* - Crosby Stills and Nash


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Hair* - The Cowsills


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

*Hair *of *the* Dog - Nazareth


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Times *Of* Trouble - Temple *Of The Dog*


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Love Me Two *Times* - *The* Doors


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

How Many More *Times* - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

For The Good *Times *- Jim Reeves


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

*Good Times* Bad *Times* - Led Zeppelin


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Good* Day Sunshine - The Beatles


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Let *The Good* Times Roll - *The* Cars


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Gone for* Good* - *The *Shins


----------



## Bettsann (Feb 12, 2008)

*Good* Morning - Debbie Reynolds, Donald O'Conner and Gene Kelly


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Sunday* Morning* Coming Down - Kris Kristofferson


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

It's *Coming Down* - Cake


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

They're *Coming* To Take Me Away - Napoleon The XIV


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Cowboy *Take Me Away *- Dixie Chicks


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Mining For Gold - *Cowboy* Junkies


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Milk* Cow* Blues - Willie Nelson


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Honky Tonk *Blues* - Hank Williams


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Lovesick *Blues - Hank Williams*


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Madison *Blues* - George Thorogood And The Delaware Destroyers


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Singing The *Blues *- Marty Robbins
_(really weird coincidence - as soon as I started to type the title the song came on the radio)_ :shocked:


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Hesitation *Blues* - Willie Nelson


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Hook - *Blues* Traveler


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Handle With Care - *Travel*ing Wilburys


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

My Engine is* With *You - Bush


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

One More Day *With You* - Diamond Rio


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*With* Or *With*out *You* - U2


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

*With*in *You Without You* - the Beatles


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*You* - Aquatones


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Not For *You* - Pearl Jam


----------



## Bettsann (Feb 12, 2008)

*You* Are So Beautiful - Joe Cocker


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

*Beautiful* Loser - Bob Seger And The Silver Bullet Band


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

A Man* and *His *Beautiful *Wife - Breck Alan


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

The Footballer's *Wife* - Amy Macdonald


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

My *Wife* - *The* Who


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

In *My *Tree - Pearl Jam


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

Cherry *Tree* - The Indigos


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Black Horse and *the Cherry Tree *- KT Tunstall


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

White *Horse* - Taylor Swift


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*W*.M.A. (*White* Male American) - Pearl Jam


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

*White* Christmas - Bing Crosby


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Pretty Fly For A *White* Guy - The Offspring


----------



## Bettsann (Feb 12, 2008)

*Pretty* Woman - Roy Orbison


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

Thank God and Greyhound She's Gone - *Roy* Clark


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Jennifer *She* Said - Lloyd Cole *And* The Commotions


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

*She Said She Said* - the Beatles


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*She*'s Real Cool - *The* Mello Kings


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Be Somebody - *Kings* Of Leon


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

*somebody* That I Used To Know-Gotye


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

The People* That *We Love - Bush


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*People* Are Strange - *The* Doors


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

*Strange* Brew - Cream


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

One Toke Over the Line - *Brew*er & Shipley


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Bridge *Over* Troubled Water - Simon *&* Garfunkel


----------



## Bettsann (Feb 12, 2008)

Somewhere *over* the Rainbow - Judy Garland


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

*Rainbow* Stew - Merle Haggard


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

brain *stew*=greenday


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Who Are The *Brain* Police? - Frank Zappa and the Mothers of Invention


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Brain Of* J. - Pearl Jam


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Tears* of* *Pearl*s - Savage Garden


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

*Tears *On My Pillow - Little Anthony


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

96 *Tears* - Question Mark and the Mysterians


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

Too Many *Tears*- Whitesnake


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Driven to *Tears *- the Police


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

As *Tears* Go By- Rolling Stones


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

*Rolling *In My Sweet Baby's Arms - Ralph Stanley


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Sweet* Jane - *Rolling* Stones


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Lady *Jane* - Rolling Stones

_I think "Sweet Jane" was by Lou Reed_


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

_
 oooouups, what was I thinking?! :smack
You're right, of course!
Sorry! :teehee:_


My *Lady* D'Arbanville - Cat Stevens


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

*Lady* Lay Down - John Conlee


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

*Lay Down* Sally - Eric Clapton


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

*Lay* Lady* Lay* - Bob Dylan


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Would You *Lay *With Me - Tanya Tucker


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

*Lay* Your World on* Me* - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

The Man Who Sold The *World* - Nirvana 
( yeah, I know, it's by David Bowie actually...)


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

I'd Love To Change *The World* - Ten Years After


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

*The *Day *the World *Went Away - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Make *The World* Go *Away* - Jim Reeves


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

Girl on the Billboard - Del *Reeves*


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

*Girl On The* Moon - Foreigner


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Man *On The Moon* - R.E.M.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

*Man* In *The Moon *- Prairie Oyster


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

Howling At *The Moon* (Sha-La-La)- RAMONES


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

*Moon*light Mile - the Rolling Stones


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Blue *Moon* - the Marcels


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

Red White And *Blue*- LYNYRD SKYNYRD


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

*Blue *on Black - Kenny Wayne Shepherd Band


----------



## Bettsann (Feb 12, 2008)

*Blue *Velvet - Bobby Vinton


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

*Blue* Bayou - Roy Orbison


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Into the *Blue *- Moby


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

*Blue* Morning, *Blue* Day - Foreigner


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Blue* Mon*day* - New Order


----------



## Bettsann (Feb 12, 2008)

Monday Monday _ The Mamma's and the Pappa's


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

Come *Monday* - Jimmy Buffet


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

She'll* Come *Back to Me - Cake


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

I'll Always *Come Back* - K.T. Oslin


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

*Come Back* - Foo Fighters


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Come Back* When You Grow Up - Bobby Vee


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Baby *Come Back* - Hall and Oates


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Come Back* - Pearl Jam


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Get *Back* - the Beatles


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Looking *Back *To See- Jim Ed Brown


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

What Are You *Looking* For?" = SICK PUPPIES


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

I'm* Looking For*ward to Joining *You*, Finally - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

*I* Will Follow *You* In*to* The Dark - Death Cab *for* Cutie


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*I Will Follow* - U2


----------



## Bettsann (Feb 12, 2008)

*Follow* that Dream _ Elvis Presley


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

I Had Too Much to *Dream* Last Night - the Electric Prunes


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

*Dream* Lover - Bobby Darin


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

*Dream* A Little *Dream* - The Mamas And The Papas


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

*Dream* Weaver - Gary Wright


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

Do You Want to touch me - *Gary* Glitter


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

I *Want* You to Want Me: Cheap Trick


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

All *I Want* Is *You* - U2


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

So What Cha *Want* - Beastie Boys


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

Do *What *They Say-KoRn -


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Say* Hello 2 Heaven - Temple Of The Dog


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

*Say* it ain't So - Weezer


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

*It Ain't* Me Babe - Bob Dylan


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Ain't It* A Shame - Nirvana


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

*Ain't* That* A Shame* - Fats Domino


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Shame Shame* - Magic Lanterns


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Such A *Shame* - Talk Talk


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

*Shame *on You - Willie Nelson


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Long May *You* Run - Emmy Lou Harris


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Long* Road - Pearl Jam


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Long* And Winding *Road* - Beatles


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

*Long* Line of Cars - Cake


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

(Who's Gonna) Drive (You Home) -The *Cars*


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

When Daddy Let Me *Drive* -Alan Jackson


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

*Drive*r Down - Trent Reznor


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Eastbound And *Down* - Jerry Reed


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Homeward *Bound* - Simon *&* Garfunkel


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

*Homeward *Looking Angel- Pam Tillis


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Snow *Angel* - Tori Amos


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

You Could Be Happy - *Snow* Patrol


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Happy* Together - The Turtles


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

All *Together* Now - The Farm


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

*All* Right *Now* - Bad Company


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*All* Apologies - Nirvana


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

It's *All* Over But the Crying - Garbage


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

*It's All Over* Now, Baby Blue - Them


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Pale *Blue* Eyes - The Velvet Underground


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

*Pale *Green Stars - Everclear


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Ever*long - Foo Fighters


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

The First Time *Ever * I Saw Your Face - Johnny Cash


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

Change *Your* Mind - Sister Hazel


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Out Of My *Mind* - Pearl Jam


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

*Out Of My* Hands -Green River Ordinance


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

The *Hand* that Feeds - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

Take My *Hand*- Dido


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

*Take* It Easy - The Eagles


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Take It* To *The* Limit - *The Eagles*


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

Sky's *The Limit* - Notorious B.I.G..


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Ghost Riders in *the Sky *- Johnny Cash & Willie Nelson


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Riders* On *The* Storm - Doors


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Blanket *On The *Ground - Billie Jo Spears


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

Little Yellow *Blanket* - Dean Brody


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

Newspaper *Blanket* - Cowsills


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*News* Of The World - The Jam


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

A Little Good *News *- Anne Murray


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

Just A* Little* Misunderstanding-supremes


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Three* Little* Pigs - Green Jelly


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Three* Window Coupe - The Rip Chords


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Can You Please Crawl Out Your *Window* â Bob Dylan


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

Watermelon *Crawl*-Byrd Tracy


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

The Snakes *Crawl *At Night - Charley Pride


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

Spiders And *Snakes*- Jim Stafford


now if that don't get you all singin this in yer head, nothing will!


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Wildwood Weed - *Jim Stafford*


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Church in the *Wildwood* - Alabama (and Andy Griffith as filmed on his show)


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Under *The* Milky Way - *The Church*


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Church* Street Soul Revival - Exile


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Lookin' Out My Back Door - Creedence Clearwater *Revival*


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

*Back Door* Man - the *Door*s


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

*Back *At Your *Door*- MAROON 5


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Knockin' On Heavens *Door *- Bob Dylan


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*On* A Carousel - Hollies


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

*On* and* On* - Stephen Bishop


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

One's *On *The Way - Loretta Lynn


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

*Lynn* Anderson - Rose Garden


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Octopus's *Garden* - the Beatles


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

We Love You *Beatles* - Carefrees


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Hello, I *Love You* - Doors


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*I* Don't Know Why *I Love You* - House Of* Love*


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

*Don't Know Why* - Norah Jones.


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Don't* Just Stand There - Patty Duke


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Please *Don't *Judas Me - Nazareth


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Don't* You (Forget About *Me*) - Simple Minds


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

*Forget About *the Rain-Trapt


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

*Forget About* It - Alison Krauss and Union Station


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

Don't *Forget* To Dance - Kinks


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Dance* Hall Days -Wang Chung


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

Another Suitcase in Another *Hall* - Madonna


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Sam *Hall *- Johnny Cash


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Kiss On My List - *Hall* & Oates


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Wish*list* - Pearl Jam


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

Kick Out The *Jam*s - MC5


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Get Up and *Jam* - Lords of Acid


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

*Get Up* Offa That Thing - James Brown


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

Rain Is A Good *Thing*-Bryan Luke


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

You're the* Good Thing*s - Modest Mouse


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

A Public Execution - *Mouse* And *The* Traps


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

*Trap* Door - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Living Next *Door *To Alice - Smokie


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Riders On The Storm - The *Door*s


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

Ghost *Riders* In *The* Sky - Ramrods


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Your *Ghost* - Kristin Hersh


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

The *Ghost* Of Tom Joad- RAGE AGAINST THE MACHINE


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

I'm Just a *Ghost* in This House - Alison Krauss and Union Station


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

Pauper In Paradise - Frozen *Ghost*


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Paradise* By The Dashboard Light - Meat Loaf


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Heartaches* By The *Number - Ray Price


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Heartaches* - The Marcels


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

6th Avenue *Heartaches* -* the *Wallflowers


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

16th* Avenue* - Lacy J Dalton


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Doolin *Dalton* - the Eagles


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

I Can't Tell You Why - *The Eagles*


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

*Tell* Me *Why* - the Beatles


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

*Tell Me* You Need Me -Lil Wayne


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

*Tell Me* Now - Mazzy Star


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

*Tell Me *Something I Don't Know - Charlie Major


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Tell Me Something* Good - Rufus


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

*Tell Me* What to Say - Black Lab


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

*What*'d I *Say* - Ray Charles


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Say I* Am (*What* *I* Am) - Tommy James & The Shondells


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*I Am * Mine - Pearl Jam


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

*I Am* The Resurrection- The Stone Roses


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Help Me *I am *in Hell - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

*Hell* Ain't A Bad Place To Be- AC/DC


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

*Hell* Wit' Ya - Pink


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Bat Out Of *Hell* - Meatloaf


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

If You're Going Through *Hell* -Rodney Atkins


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Hell* Is For Children - Pat Benatar


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Jesus Loves The Little *Children* - Cedarmont Kids


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Jesus* Doesn't Want Me For A Sunbeam - Nirvana


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

Asleep On A* Sunbeam* -BELLE & SEBASTIAN


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Under the Midnight *Sun* - Trent Reznor & Atticus Ross


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

*Midnight* Rider - the Allman Brothers Band


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Beds Are Burning - *Midnight* Oil


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Invisible at *Midnight* - Magic Trick


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

Like I'm *Invisible*=Luther Vandross


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Smells *Like* Teen Spirit - Nirvana


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

*Smells Like Nirvana* - Weird Al Yankovic


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Hair In My Eyes *Like* A Highland Steer - Corb Lund


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Open *My Eyes* - the Nazz


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

Every Time I Close *My Eyes*- BABYFACE


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

In Your *Eyes* - Peter Gabriel


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Doctor My *Eyes* - Jackson Brown


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Thru the *Eyes* of Ruby - the Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Ruby* Tuesday - *The* Rolling Stones


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

Too *Rolling Stone*d - Robin Trower


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Rollin*' *Stone* - Fontane Sisters


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

The Cover of the *Rolling Stone* - Dr. Hook


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Like A *Rolling Stone* - Bob Dylan


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

*Like a* G6 - Far East Movement


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Head* Like a* Hole - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

Down in *a Hole* - Alice In Chains


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

*Down* the Dustpipe - Status Quo


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

The Devil Went *Down* To Georgia - Charlie Daniels


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Down* All *The* Days - *The *Pogues


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

Land *Down *Under - Men At Work


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Over *Under* Sideways *Down* - the Yardbirds


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

It's Coming *Down* - Cake


----------



## Lairvine (Feb 27, 2005)

*DOWN* on the *CORNER* -- CCR


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

House At Pooh *Corner*- Kenny Loggins


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

In the *House *of Stone and Light - Martin Page


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Open/*House *- City Center


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Our *House* - Madness


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Your* House* - Stuart Davis


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Our *House* - Crosby Stills and Nash (different song from above)


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

The Girl With The Loneliest Eyes - The *House* Of Love


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

*House Of The* Rising Sun- The Animals


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

*House* Of Pain -Van Halen


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Hot *House of* Omargashid - the Yardbirds


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Hot, Hot, Hot* - The Cure


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

*Hot* Child In The City -Nick Gilder


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

*Hot* and Bothered - Cinderella


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

Don't Know What You Got (Till It's Gone) - *Cinderella*


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

*Gone* for Good - the Shins


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

*Gone Gone Gone* - Robert Plant and Alison Krauss


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Good As *Gone* - Little Big Town


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

*Gone *Still - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

*Still *Doing Time - George Jones


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

In The *Still* Of The Night - Five Satins


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

*In The* Heat *Of The Night* Pat Benatar


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*In The* Summertime - Mungo Jerry


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

*Summer* of Panic - Hanoi Janes


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Theme From a *Summer* Place - Percy Faith


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*From A* Jack To *A* King - Ned Miller


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

Jumping *Jack* Flash-Rolling Stones


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Happy *Jack* - the Who


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

So *Happy *Together - The Turtles


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

Come *Together* - The Beatles


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

We're in This *Together* - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

All *Together* Now - The Farm


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

Go *Now* - Moody Blues


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Why *Go* - Pearl Jam


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Tears of *Pearl*s - Savage Garden


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Room a Thousand Years Wide - Sound*garden*


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

The Night Has *A Thousand* Eyes -BOBBY VEE


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm Looking For Blue* Eyes* - Jessie Colter


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

Pretty *Blue Eyes* - Steve Lawrence


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

*Pretty *Pink Ribbon - Cake


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

You Make Me Sick - *Pink*


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

*You Make Me *Wanna Shout - Little Richard


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Shout* - Tears For Fears


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

As *Tears* Go By - Rolling Stones


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Driven to *Tears* - the Police


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

(Baby You Can) *Drive* My Car - *The* Beatles


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

You *Drive* Me Crazy- Britney Spears


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

She *Drive*s *Me Crazy* - Fine Young Cannibals


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Crazy* - Patsy Cline


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Crazy* Mary - Pearl Jam


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Shine on You *Crazy* Diamond - Pink Floyd


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

*Diamond *In The Rough - The Carter Family


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

This *Diamond* Ring - Gary Lewis and the Playboys


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Dream Weaver -* Gary* Wright


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

It's Almost Tomorrow - The *Dream Weaver*s


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

If *Tomorrow* Never Comes - Garth Brooks


----------



## Bettsann (Feb 12, 2008)

The Sun Will Come Out *Tommarow* - Little Orphan Annie


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Here *Come*s *the Sun* - the Beatles


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Black Hole *Sun* - Soundgarden


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

Hot & Nasty - *Black* Oak Arkansas


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Some Like It *Hot* -The Power Station


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

*Hot* Fun in the Summertime - Sly and the Family Stone


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*In The* Dutch Mountains - *The* Nits


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

Mississippi Queen - *Mountain*


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Go With The Flow - *Queen*s Of The Stone Age


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

Different Drum - *The Stone* Pony's


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Biko *Drum* - Christy Moore


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

Heart Is A Beating *Drum*- THE KILLS


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

*Beat* That *Drum* - Sandy Nelson


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Beat* On The Brat - Ramones


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

We Got *The Beat* - Go-Go's


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

Make It Last -*THE BEAT *Farmers


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

*The Farmers *Song - Murray Mclaughlin


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*The* Weeping *Song* - Nick Cave & *The* Bad Seeds


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Bad* Moon Rising - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

House of the *Rising* Sun - the Animals


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Here Comes *The* *Sun* - *The* Beatles


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Here Comes* My Baby - *The* Tremeloes


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

*Here Comes *Your Man -* the* Pixies


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Come* As* You* Are - Nirvana


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

*As* Lovely *As You* - Allison Krauss


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

*As* Long *As* I Live - George Jones


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Long* Road - Pearl Jam


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

The *Long* and Winding *Road* - the Beatles


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

High *Road*(to freedom) - John Fullbright


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Long Hard *Road *- The Nitty Gritty Dirt Band


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

A *Hard* Day's Night - *The* Beatles


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Easy to be *Hard* - Three Dog Night


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Easy* (Like Sunday Morning) - Faith No More


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Breathe -* Faith* Hill


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Just *Breathe* - Pearl Jam


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Every *Breath* You Take - the Police


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

*Every *Time *You *Come Around - Michelle Wright


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

*Every* Time *You* Go Away - Hall & Oates


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

*Every Time You* Say Goodbye - Alison Krauss and Union Station


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Time *Is On My Side - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

This *Time* - Curtis Stigers


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

*This *Kiss - Carly Rae Jepsen


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*This* Is The World Calling - Bob Geldof


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Out of *the World* - Bush


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

*Out* Behind *The* Barn - Little Jimmy Dickens


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Out* Of Limits - *The* Marketts


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

*The* Way* Out* is Through - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Out *Of My Mind - Pearl Jam


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Going *Out of My* Head - Little Anthony and the Imperials


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

Those Oldies But Goodies (Remind Me *Of* You) - *Little* Caesar *And The* Romans


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

*Those *Shoes - *The* Eagles


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

All *Those* Yesterdays - Pearl Jam


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Those* Were The Days - Mary Hopkin


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

*Days* Gone By - Keith Urban


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

*Gone* for Good - The Shins


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Good* Old Rock 'N Roll - Cat Mother & *The* All Night News Boys


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Rock*in' In *The* Free World - Pearl Jam (Neil Young)


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Set Me *Free* - the Kinks


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

I'm *Free* - *The* Rolling Stones


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

I Want To Be *Free* - *The* Monkees


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

*Free* For All - Ted Nugent


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Born *Free *- Andy Williams


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

*Free* Bird - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Bird* On A Wire - Leonard Cohen


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

White *Bird* - It's *A* Beautiful Day


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Believe in Love - the Wooden* Bird*s


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

I *Believe In* Miracles - Pearl Jam (Ramones cover)


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Believe* Me - The Royal Teens


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

I'm a* Believe*r - the Monkees


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Do You *Believe *Me Now - Vern Gosdin


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Not For *You* - Pearl Jam


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

If *Not For You* - George Harrison


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*If You* Leave Me Now - Chicago


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*If* Ever - Foo Fighters


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

*If *You *Ever *Change Your Mind - Crystal Gayle


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

*If* I am This Forest - Ryan York


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*If I* Fell - The Beatles


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*I* Am Mine - Pearl Jam


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Are You *Mine* - Loretta Lynn & Ernest Tubb


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

*You Are* Me - Uncle Lucius


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Girl Don't Tell *Me* - the Beach Boys


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Of *The Girl* - Pearl Jam


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*The Girl* Can't Help It - The Animals


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Punk Rock *Girl* - *the* Dead Milkmen


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

*Rock* Around The Clock - Bill Haley


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

Syncopated *Clock* - Leroy Anderson


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

25 O'*Clock* - The Dukes Of Stratosphear


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

*25* Stories - Patti Smith


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Lady Marmalade -* Patti* Labelle


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

Reflections Of My Life - *Marmalade*


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

All *My Life *- Foo Fighters


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

For Once in *My Life* - Stevie Wonder


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*For My* Baby - Brook Benton


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Bye Bye *Baby *(Baby Goodbye) - The Four Seasons


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Goodbye* England - Laura Marling


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*England* Swings - Roger Miller


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Oh *England* My Lionheart - Kate Bush


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

I'd Really Love to See You Tonight -* England* Dan & John Ford Coley


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Tonight* (Could Be The Night) - The Velvets


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

All Tomorrow's Parties -* Velvet* Underground


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

Some *Velvet* Morning - Nancy Sinatra and Lee Hazelwood


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Got *Some* - Pearl Jam


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Gotta Get Me *Some* - Nickleback


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Give *Me Some* Lovin' - Spencer Davis Group


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Give*n To Fly - Pearl Jam


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

God* Given *- Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*God* Will - John R Butler


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

*God *Don't Make Lonely Girls - the Wallflowers


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*God*, Love And Rock & Roll - Teegarden & Van Winkle


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

*Rock and Roll* Woman - Buffalo Springfield


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

I'm A *Woman* (Hear Me Roar) - Helen Reddy


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Whiskey Drinkin' *Woman* - Nazareth


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Hard Headed *Woman* - Cat Stevens


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Good Hearted *Woman* - Waylon Jennings


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Girl, You'll Be A *Woman* Soon - Urge Overkill


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

*Woman* - Peter and Gordon


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Woman*, A Lover, A Friend - Jackie Wilson


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

No *Woman*, No Cry - Bob Marley


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*No* Particular Place To Go - Chuck Berry


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

In the First *Place* - Blessure Grave


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Here *In The *Real World - Alan Jackson


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*World *Wide Suicide - Pearl Jam


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

*Suicide* is Painless - Johnny Mandell


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Stranger - *Johnny *Duncan


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

People Are *Strange *- The Doors


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

*Strange* Brew - Cream


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Strange* Magic - Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

:spinsmiley:Gotta A*Strange* Feeling - Lil" Ronnie and the Grand Dukes


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Gotta* Hold On To This *Feeling* - Jr. Walker And The All Stars


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

I've *Gotta* Get - Woven Bones


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

*Gotta Get *Me Some - Nickelback


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

*Some* Girls - Rolling Stones


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Girls* Just Want To Have Fun - Cindy Lauper


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

(*Girls Girls Girls*) Made *To* Love - Eddie Hodges


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

And the *Girls* Sing - Monc


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Della *And The* Dealer - Hoyt Axton


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

Piece Of My Heart - Big Brother *And The* Holding Company


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

*Heart* Full *of* Soul - the Yardbirds


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Heart* And *Soul* - Jan & Dean


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Heart*-Shaped Box - Nirvana


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

*Heart* Of Gold - Neil Young


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

*Heart of* Stone - Rolling Stones


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Heart*s *Of Stone* - Fontane Sisters


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

*Heart *of Glass - Blondie


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

There Goes My* Heart* - The Mavericks


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*There* She *Goes* Again - Velvet Underground


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*There She Goes* - Jerry Wallace


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

*There Goes* My Baby - the Drifters


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Baby* Makes Her Blue Jeans Talk - Dr. Hook


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

No. 13* Baby* - Pixies


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Since I Met You *Baby* - Sonny James


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

*Baby* One More Time - Britney Spears


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Just One *Time* - Don Gibson


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

*Time* in a Bottle - Jim Croce


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Time* Is On My Side - Rolling Stones


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Last *Time - Rolling Stones*


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Last* Child - Aerosmith


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Last* Christmas - Wham (sorry, couldn't resist...)


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Christmas* Candy - Whiting and Wakely


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

I Believe in Father *Christmas *- U2


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Let Me Sleep (It's *Christmas* Time) - Pearl Jam


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Still Doing *Time *- George Jones


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Time* After *Time* - Cindy Lauper


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

*Time *has Come Today - Chambers Brothers


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Come* Dancing - Kinks


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

Attitude *Dancing* - Carly Simon


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

*Dancing* with Tears in My Eyes-ultravox


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*My Eyes* Adored You - Frankie Valli


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Please Be *My* Third *Eye* - La Sera


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Hair In *My Eye*s Like A Highland Steer - Corb Lund


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

I Feel It *in* My Bones-Killers


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*I Feel* Fine - Beatles


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

*I Feel* Good - James Brown


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

See Me, *Feel* Me - the Who


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

You Make* Me Feel* Like a Whore - Everclear


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

I Can't *Make You* Love *Me* - Bonnie Raitt


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*I Can't* Grow Peaches On A Cherry Tree - Just Us


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

You *Can't *Rollerskate In A Buffalo Herd - Roger Miller
_(just another thing you can't do... )_


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

In My *Tree* - Pearl Jam


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

Okay...Sanza just squeaked in before littlelad so I'll respond to her song title.

*You Can't* Turn Me Off (*In* The Middle Of Turning Me On) - High Energy

(more stuff you can't do)


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Farmer Dave said:


> Okay...Sanza just squeaked in before littlelad so I'll respond to her song title.
> 
> *You Can't* Turn Me Off (*In* The Middle Of Turning Me On) - High Energy
> 
> (more stuff you can't do)



*You Can't* do That - the Beatles


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

Shake *That Tree*- Saga


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

wow, fordson major, now THAT was diplomatic! :clap:

*Shake* The Disease - Depeche Mode


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Shake*, Rattle And Roll - Bill Haley And His Comets


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

*Roll* On - Alabama


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Bird *On* The Wire - Leonard Cohen


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Surfin' *Bird* (The *Bird* is the Word) - the Trashmen


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

Sidewalk *Surfin'* - Jan & Dean


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

*Surfin*' Muncheez - Lords of Acid


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

What In The World ( *Acid* Is Free ) - The Dukes *Of* Stratosphear


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*What In The World*'s Come Over You - Jack Scott


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

*What *The Hell Is Going On? = Paul Thorn


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*What*'s *Going On* - Marvin Gaye


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

So *What* Cha Want - Beastie Boys


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Do You *Want* To Go To Heaven - T.J. Sheppard


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Heaven* Beside *You* - Alice In Chains


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Tears in *Heaven* - Eric Clapton


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Shout - *Tears* For Fears


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

*Tears* of Pearls - Savage Garden


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

As *Tears* Go By - Rolling Stones


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Driven to *Tears *- the Police


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

96 *Tears* - Question Mark and the Mysterians


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Question* Of Temperature - Balloon Farm


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Down On The* Farm* - Tim McGraw


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

*Farm*house - Phish


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Old Empty* Farmhouse* - Nathaniel Maloney


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

*Empty *Garden Elton John


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

Octopus's *Garden* - Beatles


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

*Garden* of Delights - Cult of Youth


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

*Garden* Party - Ricky Nelson


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Party* All The Time - Eddie Murphy


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

*All the *Young Dudes - World* Party*


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

*Young* Love - Sonny James


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Forever *Young* - Bob Dylan


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

Heart Of Gold - Neil *Young*


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Too *Young *to Burn - Sonny and the Sunsets


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

'Till I'm Too Old *To* Die *Young *- Moe Bandy


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

When Love Was *Young* - Iris DeMent


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

*Young* Girl - Gary Puckett and the Union Gap


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Of *The* *Girl* - Pearl Jam


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Girl*, You'll Be A Woman Soon - Neil Diamond


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

******* *Woman* - Gretchen Wilson


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Woman* In You - BeeGees


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Woman In* Chains - Tears For Fears


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Whiskey Drinkin'* Woman * - Nazareth


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Time To Switch To *Whiskey* - Corb Lund


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Time*s Like These - Foo Fighters


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Good *Times* Bad *Times* - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Times* Of Your Life - Paul Anka


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

How Many More *Times* - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

*How* Do You Like Me Now - Toby Keith


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Funny* How *Time Slips Away - Willie Nelson


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Cowboy Take Me *Away *- Dixie Chicks


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

My *Cowboy-* Jessie James


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

For *My* Wedding - Don Henley


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

*My* Body is a Cage - Arcade Fire


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

Play With *Fire* - Rolling Stones


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Did You Fall In Love *With* Me - Prairie Oyster


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

(Don't Fear) The Reaper - Blue *Oyster* Cult


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Don't* Look Back In Anger - Oasis


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

*Back in* the USSR - the Beatles


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Looking *Back* To See - *The *Browns


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Looking* For A Stranger - Pat Benatar


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

*Stranger *- Dead Mellotron


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Strange*st Tribe - Pearl Jam


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Black Betty - Ram* Jam*


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

*Black *Is *Black *- Los Bravos


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Paint it *Black* - Rolling Stones


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

She Beats The Drum - The *Stone* Roses


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Stone* Blue - Foghat


----------



## gran26 (Sep 17, 2007)

Love is _*Blue*_ - Paul Mauriat


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

*Love* Hurts - Nazareth


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Hurts* So Good - Millie Jackson


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Song of a *Good *Day - Larry McNeely


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Good* Time Charlie's Got The Blues - Danny O'Keefe


----------



## Bettsann (Feb 12, 2008)

For the *Good* Times - Charlie Rich


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

*Good Times* Bad *Times* - Led Zeppelin


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Only the* Good* Die Young - Billy Joel


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Only The* Lonely - Roy Orbison


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Only* You - Flying Pickets


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Only You* Know And I Know - Delaney & Bonnie


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

*Only *The Lonely - Roy Orbison


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

*Only* - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Only* Love Can Break A Heart - Gene Pitney


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Tiny Broken *Heart* - Alison Krauss and Union Station


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Morning Has *Broken* - Cat Stevens


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Some *Broken *Hearts Never Mend - Don Williams


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

How Do You *Mend* A *Broken Heart* - BeeGees


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*How* Beautiful *You* Are - The Cure


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Funny *How* Time Slips Away - Willie Nelson


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Not Fade *Away* - Buddy Holly


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Fade Away* - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Stay *Away* - Nirvana


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Take it All *Away* - Cake


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

The Cowboy Rides *Away *- George Strait


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

You've Got to Hide Your Love *Away* - the Beatles


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

They're Coming *To* Take Me *Away* - Napoleon XIV


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Com*e As You Are - Nirvana


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

She'll* Come *Back to Me - Cake


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

I'll Always *Come Back* - K.T. Oslin


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Come Back* - J. Geils Band


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

I Won't *Back* Down - Tom Petty


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

*Back *Then - Gunnar Bjerk


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

*Back* in the U.S.S.R. - the Beatles


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Back In The U.S.*A. - Chuck Berry


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Born *In The U.S.A.* - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Surfin' *USA* - the Beach Boys


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

*Surfin' *Safari - The Beach Boys


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Where* Boys *Fear to Tread - *the *Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Where The Boys* Are - Connie Francis


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

*Where The* Green Grass Grows - Tim McGraw


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

*The Green Green Grass* of Home - Tom Jones


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Sweet *Home* Alabama - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

My Valentine - The *Sweet* Teens


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

*The* Six* Teens* - *Sweet*


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

*Six* O 'Clock - Lovin' Spoonful


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

Five *O'Clock* World - The Vogues


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

SteveD(TX) said:


> *Six* O 'Clock - Lovin' Spoonful


I haven't heard this song or even really thought about it in many years, but somehow it just popped into my head. Not a very popular song of theirs, I think it might have been the flipside of Summer in the City or something.

Last night, I heard it on Serius radio (60's on Six). 
Twilight Zone thing for me.......


back to the game.......

Beat the *Clock* - the McCoys


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

SteveD(TX) said:


> Not a very popular song of theirs, I think it might have been the flipside of Summer in the City or something.
> 
> 
> Beat the *Clock* - the McCoys



SteveD, Actually "Six O'Clock" by the Lovin' Spoonful was the hit side of the record and was the next to last Top 40 hit for them in 1967. The flip side was called "The Finale".

We Got *The Beat* - *The* Go-Go's


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Dreaming Wide Awake - *Beat *Radio


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Radio* Ga-Ga - Queen


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

*Queen* of the Air - Everclear


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

The *Air* That I Breathe - The Hollies


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Thin *Air* - Pearl Jam


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

The Boys Are Back In Town - *Thin* Lizzy


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Hey *Lizz*ie - the Fair Ohs


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

*Hey* Joe - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Hey, Hey,* My, My (Into The Black) - Neil Young


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

Na Na *Hey Hey* Kiss Him Goodbye - Steam


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Him - Rupert Holmes


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

I Feel Sorry for *Him *- Willie Nelson


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

*I*'m *Sorry* - Brenda Lee


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Sorry* Suzanne - Hollies


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Elton John - *Sorry* Seems to be the Hardest Word


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Friend is a Four Letter* Word *- Cake


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

The *Letter - *the Box Tops


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

Take A *Letter* Maria - R. B. Greaves


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Tear Stained *Letter* - Johnny Cash


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Tear* Drop - Santo & *Johnny*


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Driven to *Tear*s - the Police


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Drive* - R.E.M.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm Gonna *Drive* You Out Of My Mind - Charlie Major


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Wait for Us - *Mind* Spiders


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Alive And Kicking - Simple *Mind*s


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

MIND your own business - willie nelson


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

*You* Were Always on my *Mind - Willie Nelson*


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Mind* Games - John Lennon


*****


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Suspicious *Mind*s - Elvis (Fine Young Cannibals version)


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

You Were on my MIND - We Five


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*You Were* Mine - The Fireflies


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

I Am *Mine* - Pearl Jam


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

*I* Me *Mine* - the Beatles


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*I* Want You To Want *Me* - Cheap Trick


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Ruby -* Cheap *Girls


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

*Ruby* Tuesday - Rolling Stones


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Ruby* With The Eyes That Sparkle - Stuart Duncan & Dirk Powell (Cold Mountain Soundtrack)


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

*Ruby* Baby - Dion and the Belmonts


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Ruby*, Don't Take Your Love To Town - Kenny Rogers


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Thru the Eyes of* Ruby* - the Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Pale Blue *Eyes* - Velvet Underground


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

My *Eyes* Have Seen You - The Doors


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*The Eyes* Of A New York Woman - B.J. Thomas


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Right Between *the Eyes *- Garbage


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

Fresh *Garbage* - Spirit


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

*Spirit* In The Sky - Norman Greenbaum


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Lights* in the Sky* - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*In The* Middle Of A Heartache - Wanda Jackson


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*In The* Mood - Glenn Miller


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Fishing *In The* Dark - Diamond Rio


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Dancing *In The Dark* - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

*Dancing in the* Street - Martha and the Vandellas


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Dancing* Queen - ABBA


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

*Queen* Of Hearts - Juice Newton


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Queen Of* The Broken *Hearts* - Loverboy


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Tiny *Broken Heart* - Alison Krauss and Union Station


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Tiny* Dancer - Elton John


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

Small Paradise - *John* Cougar


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

Welcome to *Paradise* - Green Day


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

*Paradise* By The Dashboard Light - Meatloaf


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Cheeseburger in *Paradise* - Jimmy Buffet


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

May The Bird Of *Paradise* Fly Up Your Nose - Little *Jimmy* Dickens


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

Cool Change - *Little* River Band


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Cool* Clear Water - Sons Of The Pioneers


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Bridge Over Troubled *Water* - Johnny Cash


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Walkin' The Floor *Over *You - Ernest Tubb


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

I'm *Walkin'* - Fats Domino


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

*Walkin*g on Broken Glass - Annie Lennox


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

*Walkin'* to New Orleans - Fats Domino


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Walk* On The Wild Side - Lou Reed


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Walk* Like A Man - Four Seasons


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

*Walk *the Dinosaur - Was (Not Was)


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Just *Walk* on By - Leroy Van ****


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Walk*ing *On* The Moon - Police


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

Blue *Moon* - Marcels


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Man On The *Moon* - R.E.M.


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Fly Me to the *Moon* - Frank Sinatra


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

We are not Alone - *Frank* Zappa


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Who You* Are* -Pearl Jam


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

*Who Are You? *- the *Who*


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Who* Do *You* Love - Sapphires


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

*Do You Love* Me? - Dave Clark Five


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Why *Do*n't *You Love Me* - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

*Hot* Child in the City - Nick Gilder


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Hot* Fun *In The* Summertime - Sly And The Family Stone


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

*Summertime* Blues - the Who


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

In *The* *Summertime* - Mungo Jerry


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Black Bomb (*Jerry in the* Bag) - Wink


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Black* Dog - Led Zeppelin


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Wild Pack of Family *Dog*s - Modest Mouse


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

Wolf *Pack* - Syd Barrett


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Leader of the *Pack - *the Shangri-Las


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Leader Of The* Laundromat - Detergents


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

*Leader of the* Band - Dan Fogelberg


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Do They Know It's Christmas? - *Band* Aid


----------



## Bettsann (Feb 12, 2008)

Mary did you *know* - Mark Lowry


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

The Wind Cries *Mary* - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

*Mary* and* the *Goats - Dang Head


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Crazy *Mary* - Pearl Jam


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

Midnight *Mary* - Joey Powers


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Leaving On A Jet Plane - Peter, Paul and *Mary*


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

*Mary Mary* - the Monkees


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Be Without You - *Mary* J. Blige


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Mary* In The Morning - Al Martino


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

Amish Paradise - Weird *Al* Yankovic


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

*Paradise* City - Guns n' Roses


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Janie's Got A *Gun* - Aerosmith


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Happiness is *A* Warm *Gun* - the Beatles


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Big Man With *a Gun* - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Big Man* In Town - Four Seasons


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Elderly Woman Behind The Counter *In* A Small *Town* - Pearl Jam


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

New Kid* In Town* - the Eagles


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Town* Without Pity - Gene Pitney


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Outskirts of *Town* - Willie Nelson


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Willie* And The Hand Jive - Eric Clapton


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Severed *Hand* - Pearl Jam


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Hand* Me Down World - Guess Who


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

The* Hand* that Feeds - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Hand* In Glove - The Smiths


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*In* America - Charlie Daniels Band


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Son of an *America*n - So So Glos


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

This Is Not *America* - David Bowie


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

Horse With No Name - *America*


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Living in *America* - James Brown


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Living In* The USA - Steve Miller


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Land of the* Living* - Bush


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

*Living* for *the* City *- *Stevie Wonder


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Living* In *The* Real World - Blondie


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Here *in the Real World* - Alan Jackson


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

Ordinary *World* - Duran Duran


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

The Day the *World* Went Away - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*World* Wide Suicide - Pearl Jam


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*World* Without Love - Peter & Gordon


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*With* Or *Without* You - U2


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

*With*in *You Without You* - the Beatles


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Without* Love (There Is Nothing) - Clyde McPhatter


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Nothing*man - Pearl Jam


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

I Wish I Felt* Nothing* - the Wallflowers


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Wish*list - Pearl Jam


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

Kick Out The *Jam*s - MC-5


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Alive And *Kick*ing - Simple Minds


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

Tighter, Tighter - *Alive And Kicking*


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Alive* - Pearl Jam


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Stayin' *Alive - *Bee Gees


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Alive* Again - Chicago


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Alone *Again *(Naturally) - Todd Rundgren


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

Act *Naturally* - Buck Owens


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

All Night Long -* Buck*cherry


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*All* Apologies - Nirvana


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*All* The Young Dudes - Mott The Hoople


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

*All the Young* Girls Love Alice - Elton John


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Young Girl* - Gary Puckett


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Too* Young* to Burn - Sonny and the Sunsets


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Rockin' In The Free World - Neil *Young*


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Set Me *Free* - the Kinks


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

I've Found Someone Of My Own - *Free* Movement


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

I'm *Free* - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

I Want To Be *Free* - Monkees


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

*Free* Bird - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Bird *On The Wire - Leonard Cohen


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

For Your Love - The Yard*bird*s


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Not *For You* - Pearl Jam


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

If *Not For You* - George Harrison


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*If You* Could Read My Mind - Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

*Light* Up *My* Room - Barenaked Ladies


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

In *My* Tree - Pearl Jam


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

*In My* Room - Beach Boys


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*In My* House - Mary Jane Girls


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Spider *in My* Room - Barenaked Ladies


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Spider*s & Snakes - Jim Stafford


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Wait for Us - Mind* Spiders*


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Earn Enough *For Us* - XTC


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Sister Rosetta Goes Before *Us* - Robert Plant and Alison Krauss


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

Lord's Prayer - *Sister* Janet Mead


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

*Sister* Golden Hair - America


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Hair* - Cowsills


----------



## 4nTN (Jan 28, 2005)

"Almost cut my *Hair*" ~CSY&N


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

*Hair* of the Dog - Nazareth


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Hunger Strike - Temple *Of The Dog*


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

The Good Ship Lollipop - Shirley Temple


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

Maxwell's Silver Hammer - *Good Ship Lollipop*


*****


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

"Perky" - Al Hirt

*Maxwell* House Coffee Song

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TbzTcFRiEr0[/ame]


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

One More Day - Weird *Al* Yankovic


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Won't Forget These *Day*s - Fury In The Slaughterhouse


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*These* Eyes - Guess Who


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Times Like *These* - Foo Fighters


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Good* Times* Bad *Times *- Led Zeppelin


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

For The *Good Times* - Ray Price


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

How Many More *Times -* Led Zeppelin


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*How Many Times* Can We Say Goodbye - Dionne Warwick & Luther Vandross


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

*Goodbye* - Mary Hopkins (Beatles too - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wtviiULKgZI[/ame])


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Crazy *Mary* - Pearl Jam


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Mary* In The Morning - Al Martino


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Proud *Mary* - Credence Clearwater Revival


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Just Like Honey - The Jesus And *Mary* Chain


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

*Mary and the *Goats - Dang Head


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

Midnight *Mary* - Joey Powers


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Walking After* Midnight* - Cowboy Junkies


----------

